# 2nd ave pier webcam



## vvuocolo

any body look at the 2nd ave pier webcam. i check it out every now and then and actually saw someone catch fish a couple of times. i have not tried this pier . has anybody fished it ? what do you think of it maybe compared to spring maid? i think i read one negative comment on this site.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures

Occasionally check on it. When you get a few guys out there jigging it can be fun to watch, though where the cam points isn't the best spot. 

It's about like any other pier, if the fish are there, you're catching them, if they're not, it's slow.


----------



## Bobmac

Over the last 7 years I've seen times when the fishing was quite good in the fall. Other times it's been average at best. I've had people come down and tell me they were catching lots off there just to go up and regret going because I caught just as much off the beach and wasn't rubbing shoulders with the guy beside me.


----------



## backwood

Me and the wife fished it for 4 days in the last week. Caught bunches of toadfish, ribbonfish, and spots. also caught a flounder, croaker,a porgy ( thats what they said it was  ) black drum and a nice trout.
I also saw a bunch of spade fish caught, and a puffer fish.

I got some fresh shrimp from perrys bait shop to start with ( thats what I caught my flounder on ) then just used frozen mullet from the pier. probably caught more fish on the frozen mullet. we probably caught over 50 fish in just a couple hours several mornings, enough that the wife wanted to fish  

The guys using live mullet were catching flounder by the 5 gallon buckets full several days. The most flounder was coming from the shallow warter. saw many flounder caught ( most also seemed to be coming from under the pier ). But by far the most seen fish were toadfish and ribbonfish. 

I bet this pier sells several hundred bucks worth of leaders each day. very easy to get hung up. people were getting hung up all up and down each side of the pier all week long. I found that fishing straight down was the solution , because when you get hung up you could shake and bounce the hooks loose.
The fishing was good enough that my wife wants to go with me catfishing this week ** not sure what smiley face goes here **

I am still amazed at the small throw nets they use there, 3 and 4 foot nets ? They would throw and throw many times to get bait. Seems like one throw with an 8' net like I use at home would catch more than a hundred throws with a 4'


----------



## backwood

Oh yeah , I also saw a guy catch a stingray/ skate ( whatever you call it ) that was probably 3' across


----------



## Salt in My Veins

backwood said:


> I bet this pier sells several hundred bucks worth of leaders each day. very easy to get hung up. people were getting hung up all up and down each side of the pier all week long.


I agree. I always seem to get hung up at 2nd avenue more than anywhere else.


----------



## vvuocolo

i believe you would snag a lot. i believe the pier is on it's 3rd rebuild due to hurricanes. probably tons of rubble all aroud it . i don't know if that brings fish around it like it would if it was freshwater.


----------



## SmoothLures

There's a bunch of black rock with tons of little holes in it all around the pier, you can see a bunch at low tide. You either need to fish close or way on out. I usually fling it way out with 3-4 oz bank sinkers and do better than most people, if the fish are around and you have good bait. The frozen finger mullet they sell aren't bad for $5 bucks, better than no mullet a lot of days. Fillet them and hook them once, letting them flap around in the current. Whiting and blues love 'em, usually catch a few biters around dark but I've never seen anyone have any problem landing a stray 4'er, as long as you don't go out there with a 4/0.


----------

